# hot stick/ hot water heater add on



## ckconnor (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi fellow RVERS,
  Any thoughts on the hot stick add ons for the hot water htr in our 2002 34' class A, any good results?? worth the $100+ for unit,remote sw etc?? We have a 6 gallon suburban w/ DSI. Have also thought of adding a residential 10 gallon 120v in series with the existing suburban htr. Have the room in a extra open area next to the water bay area, and then this would give us 16 gallons of hot water. Thanks for the help..Craig.


----------



## hertig (Nov 20, 2002)

hot stick/ hot water heater add on

If you added the additional heater would you then NOT install the hot stick?  Would this second heater feed into the original one?  That way you would have 16 gallons of hot water if you used both propane and 120v, 10 gallons (with 6 gallons to be discarded) with 120v only or 6 gallons using propane only.  If you did it the other way, you'd have to discard the 10 gallons when using propane only.  Of course, discard is a relative term and could be minimized by correct timing usage.  

If you get any kind of electric heater, a lighted switch is worth its weight in diamonds.  I have a switch, but it is not lighted so the only way to see if it is on is wait and see if the water heats.  I use the circuit breaker to turn it on and off...

I have no experiance with the hot stick, as the heater in my trailer came with a 120v/propane heater which works very well on 120v (i've not run it on propane yet).  If it had not already had 120v capability, odds are very good I would have added a hot stick or equivalent, because getting the propane tanks out of my trailer to refill them is a long, painful process.  Paying current propane prices is not pleasant either.

Must be nice to have extra space...  I have to decide between extra underwear or extra food


----------



## Gary B (Nov 23, 2002)

hot stick/ hot water heater add on

Hi ckconnor, there are two mfg of the after market electric add ons, Hott Rod is one and the other is Ligthning rod, the Hott Rod runs around $100.00 and the Lighting Rod is about $85.00, the Lighting Rod kit includes an anode adapter for the Suburban water heater (needed for the Sub.) installation is fairly simple a do it yourself job, they both seem to work ok, and will reduce the recovery time, if your heater is still under warranty it may void the warranty, it will never pay for its self, the average cost of running a water heater on LP is about $.17 per day with LP costing $1.60 per gal. Good luck and welcome to the forum.   :laugh:  :approve:


----------

